# tuto vidéo blender sur mac ;)



## caula (16 Novembre 2009)

bonsoir à tous,
je me suis lancé dans la réalisation de tuto vidéo pour blender sur mac (après avoir fait quelques tutos sur inkscape)...
Ces tutos s'adressent aux débutants un peu dégourdi sur blender, voici l'adresse des tutos
http://imppao.wordpress.com/category/blender/
Merci pour vos commentaires sur ces tutos


----------



## phelibre (19 Novembre 2009)

Merci,

Peut-être un peu rapide les tutos sur Blender 
L'idéal serait de pouvoir télécharger les vidéos avec une meilleur définition et les passer avec blender lancé dans un 2ième écran. 

Encore merci,

NB: il y a forum spécialisé dans les arts graphiques 

http://phelibre.free.fr


----------



## caula (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour ,
pour télécharger les vidéos de dailymotion, tu peux utiliser firebug (extension firefox).
Pour les forums spécialisés dans blender, il y a 
http://blenderclan.tuxfamily.org/html/modules/newbb/index.php
et
http://www.linuxgraphic.org/forums/
a+


----------

